# Toronto or Nanaimo, Vancouver Island



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello all,
I have been accepted in MA Sustainable Leisure Management program in Vancouver Island University and PG Green Management in Seneca College. At the moment I am indecisive as to where I should study, in terms of job prospects in these two regions and future prospects in environment and tourism related jobs.

Please advise in terms of:
- Part-time & Full time employment
- House rent/shared flats
- Living Cost
- Conveyance
- Nice people

Many thanks
A


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG, there they are again with that d*med useless Navut website! Can someone please block these people? This is spam!

I would not suggest to live in Vancouver while attending school at the island. Don't think you would prefer a 3+hour commute twice a day. 

To the topic starter: there's a big difference in both programs:
one is a Masters degree where you will need to have an undergraduate degree from a university to get in,
the other is a certificate that you can get after 3 years of college (so no university education necessary).
I think you should have to find out what exactly you need for your future plans, as this is comparing apples with pears (or cookies).


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

EVHB said:


> OMG, there they are again with that d*med useless Navut website! Can someone please block these people? This is spam!
> 
> I would not suggest to live in Vancouver while attending school at the island. Don't think you would prefer a 3+hour commute twice a day.
> 
> ...


Thanks EVHB, appreciate the difference between the two programs. I am concerned about part time jobs while studying and I think PG program with Seneca will make more sense, and It will probably be easier to get part time jobs in Toronto as compared to Vancouver Island? Moreover Senecas PG program has more environmental related courses as compared to MA at Vancouver Island. Hopefully my decision is right.
Many thanks for your reply


----------

